
Gun death & gun ownership data for OECD countries from Wikipedia (image) - ColinWright
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/38668/deaths-vs-guns.png
======
chmars
Wikipedia apparently used out-dated data for Switzerland. The latest official
statistics on gun deaths is available for 2010:

[http://www.bfs.admin.ch/bfs/portal/de/index/themen/19/03/02/...](http://www.bfs.admin.ch/bfs/portal/de/index/themen/19/03/02/dos/03.Document.139174.xls)

According to this document, 24 persons were killed by gun in Switzerland in
2010. Switzerland has about 8'00'000 inhabitants, i.e., the there were closer
to 2 deaths per 100'000 inhabitants and not around 6 as indicated in your
diagram.

Independent from the statistics, gun ownership and gun deaths have
significantly decreased over the last 20 years. I take it for granted that
wide availability of gun leads to a more often use of guns. In Switzerland,
the reduction of the army's and tightened gun ownership legislation probably
led to this decrease.

~~~
chmars
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_firearm-
re...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_firearm-
related_death_rate) got updated.

